# Overwatch ist scheisse!



## palrion (15. August 2017)

Ich bereue es sehr dieses spiel gekauft zu haben.

jeder der ein spiel ernsthaft spielen möchte ist bei blizzard falsch.

blizzard legt alles nurnoch auf casual und schiebt jedem noob alles in den arsch, nachdem wow nicht mehr richtig läuft

brauchten sie was anderes.

kurz gesagt neues spiel selbe fehler.

 

das rankingsystem ist einfach nur ein witz, mehrfach überarbeitet und immer noch müll.

wenn man ernsthaft spielen wioll hat man trolls und leaver im team oder leute die von "freunden" gezogen worden sind

und dann auf einem ranking sind das sie alleine nie erreicht hätten, das resultat davon ist das es fast unmöglich ist

mit sojemand im team zu gewinnen.

 

ich rate jedem der sich das spiel kaufen will dringend davon ab. die community ist ein einziges krebsgeschwür.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2017)

käse zum whine?
das spiel war schon immer gegen solo spieler. mach es in einer gruppe und hör auf zu heulen


----------



## Ogil (15. August 2017)

Der größte Krebs sind bei solchen Spielen immer diese Pseudo-Pros die über Casuals und Noobs schimpfen um sich ja entsprechend distanzieren zu können, nachdem sie schon wieder die wenigsten Punkte/Kills/Frags/Rosaeinhörner bei Rundenende hatten. #Schade.


----------

